
Deep Learning is not the AI future - ghosthamlet
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/08/deep-learning-not-ai-future.html
======
JPLeRouzic
I share concern with the author that ML processing should be able to explain
its outcome, at least because in regulated markets it is a question of simply
be compliant to law or not. That is why I used HMM in the design decision for
my early detector of heart failure.

One interesting point in this article is about compliance of any data
processing in EU to the coming "General Data Protection Regulation". I am not
sure it will have the impact the author tells. People do not care in EU for
the EU 1995 data protection law, people care for its national transcription
which can vary widely from one country to the next as in EU there are only
national laws, not EU laws. This 95 EU directive was even interpreted
differently in different EU countries! The fact that this new legal text is a
"EU regulation" not a "directive" is not so important, saying otherwise is
ignoring the reality that most laws need to be budgetized and implemented and
the wider and the stricter is a law, the less it is possible to implement it.

At least in France, one third of laws are never implemented and enforced by
the state [0], often because it is simply impossible to do so.

However this coming EU regulation will help companies to be prepared for
national laws which may appear in the following years.

[0] [http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/article/2011/01/13/des-
centa...](http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/article/2011/01/13/des-centaines-de-
lois-en-attente-de-decret-d-application-selon-un-rapport-du-
senat_1465252_823448.html)

~~~
TomMarius
There are no EU laws, true, but there are EU directives, and you can sue the
state for not following them.

